# Can my user name be made blue again please?



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

It was changed the first day of the month in which my membership ran out and is still black.

Cheers!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Done.

Your expiry date was 31/10 and the group was updated just before you renewed.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah fair enough, cheers for that!


----------

